# Boys Village - Before the End



## DiscoWings (Oct 26, 2010)

I did a first recce and took some pictures of Boys Village in St Athan today in preparation for a moving image project.







Boys Village is a village-style holiday camp located in West Aberthaw, Vale of Glamorgan, Wales. Opened in 1930 as a summer camp for the sons from families in the South Wales Coalfield, it offered them a place to play and be free, as well as being close to the nearby beach. 

Over the ages its usage developed (but not necessarily changed) to be used as a camp for youths and apprenticeships etc as well. The buildings included a dining hall, dormitories, a gym, swimming pool and a church. There was also a full-sized cricket pitch and pavilion. The site also includes a war memorial. There are rumours about Boys Village being haunted or plagued by a troubled past. 

The site declined in line with the decline in coal mining in the Welsh valleys and without the money put in by the miners, it no longer had the finances to operate and subsequently closed in the late 1960s. Having been sold by auction in July 2010 the site is likely to be demolished and, after speaking with some surveyors I met on the property today, it may be that these photographs could be the last pictures published of this village.

Finding the site was surprisingly easy and access was even easier. We walked straight in without having to climb over any gates or fencing. There was an auction sign up by the entrance and after meeting the surveyors inside we found out that the site was bought in July, however they did not know who had bought it and what they intended to use it for.

I was lucky enough to be armed with the might of the Canon 5D, which I borrowed from the University for the day. It’s such an awesome piece of kit. Using it today is the only incentive I need to scrimp and save every penny I can get my filthy fingers on. I’m even willing to sell my body, but my friends don’t think anyone would buy it.

Everything apart from the paint, brick and mortar has been removed. Left is just the empty shell of a lost generation. For that reason it’s difficult to tell the story through any kind of relics left behind, so I concentrated my efforts on the composition of my images. I was using the Canon 24-105mm f/4, and a Sigma 15mm f/2.8 and had lots of fun with the wide-lens – it’s the first time I’ve used one, and I kept taking shots of my feet by accident. the only safe way to take a shot is to lean forward and try not to fall over.

As you can see the site has been subjected to an awful lot of vandalism, and there are burnt out sections in many of the buildings.





































































































Thanks for looking. You can see more of my stuff on my website here www.tomashmore.net


----------



## Alansworld (Oct 26, 2010)

Great pics. What a great place. I wonder what will become of it.

Oh yes, the 5D - go for it. Wouldn't be without mine, but I like the 17-40 lens for the wideness without the distortion of too many straight lines. However, camera, plus battery grip plus 17-40 = 4 pounds in weight!

Alan


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 27, 2010)

Gorgeous pics and beautifully documented. I agree with Alan about the lens, though, as the barrel distortion is a bit distracting. Great place and compositions though.


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 27, 2010)

Some of the pics work really well for me..now going to see where this place is...thanx for these


----------



## Captain-Slow (Nov 3, 2010)

Bloody hell is this place still standing! Thought it had gone a long time ago

Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## evilnoodle (Nov 3, 2010)

This is one place I really wanted to see.....need to get my butt into gear cos it sounds like it may not be around too long


----------



## dizzydebs (Nov 7, 2010)

went along for a look around today, travelled up from swansea and found it pretty easy after callling into a garage for some directions, the lovely man who gave us directions informed us his dad used to go to the village for holidays when he was a little boy.

access was easy there was nothing at all to stop us entering.

i have to say what an amazing place, lots and lots of vandalism such a shame!! 

will be going back for another look around some time soon!


----------



## Em_Ux (Nov 8, 2010)

This site looks fantastic!...Thankyou for sharing


----------



## memorials (Nov 8, 2010)

*Boys village memorial*

hi Everyone I had to go to the St Athan boys village Saturday to survey the war memorial. I was looking for more info and found this great site. Anyway I am the regional volunteer for the War memorials trust I wanted to contact megus77 as he seems to be reading up on the camp if you could get in touch please. 
[email protected] thanks guys stay safe on these sites and enjoy

Ceri


----------

